# καταχωρίζω ή καταχωρώ



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Ένα πλεονέκτημα που έχουμε οι γλωσσολογούντες στο διαδίκτυο σε σχέση με τους λεξικογράφους των έντυπων λεξικών είναι ότι μπορούμε να περιγράφουμε την τρέχουσα κατάσταση, χωρίς τη διστακτικότητα που διέπει τη λεξικογραφική μαρτυρία. Σήμερα είναι έτσι, αύριο μπορεί να είναι αλλιώς — και εδώ είμαστε να το ξαναδούμε. Κάθε φορά μπορούμε να αποτυπώνουμε το σήμερα κοιτάζοντας τον δείκτη ευρημάτων της ημέρας: σήμερα ο δείκτης κατέγραψε 17 ευρήματα της λέξης «γλωσσολογούντες», αύριο θα γράψει σίγουρα ένα παραπάνω. Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόση χαρά θα έκαναν οι λεξικογράφοι αν μπορούσαν να έχουν ένα αξιόπιστο καθημερινό δελτίο του «χρηματιστηρίου» των λέξεων; Να μπορούσαν με ένα κουμπί να παρακολουθήσουν την πορεία μιας λέξης μέσα στον χρόνο, είτε μοναχική είτε σε σχέση με άλλες λέξεις;

Αφού λοιπόν γίνεται κάθε τόσο συζήτηση που βάζει το δίλημμα «καταχωρίζω ή καταχωρώ;» (δίλημμα πιο επιτακτικό από το αποκλειστικά ορθογραφικό και παρεπόμενο «καταχώριση ή καταχώρηση;»), θα είχε ίσως ενδιαφέρον να μελετήσουμε αν έχει προκύψει κάποια διαφορά στα σχετικά ευρήματα μέσα στα τελευταία 3 χρόνια (ή 40 μήνες, για την ακρίβεια), από τότε που είχε γίνει συζήτηση για τα ρήματα και τα παράγωγά τους.

*Το ιστορικό:*

Στις 12/3/2007 ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος είχε δημοσιεύσει σε φόρουμ (όπου βέβηλο χέρι τον έχει πλέον μετονομάσει από sarant σε user3) σημείωμα για το _καταχωρίζω_ και το _καταχωρώ_. Το σημείωμα αυτό με λιγοστές προσαρμογές αναδημοσιεύτηκε στο βιβλίο του _Γλώσσα μετ’ εμποδίων_. Το παραθέτω ολόκληρο στο τέλος. Η δική μου συμβολή στο σχετικό νήμα ήταν η αντιγραφή σχετικού αποσπάσματος από το βιβλίο του Θ. Καρζή _Σωστά ελληνικά_ του 1987.

Το συμπέρασμα του Σαραντάκου από την έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο ήταν ότι:
το «λαθεμένο» _καταχωρώ_ και οι παραφυάδες του χρησιμοποιούνται με τριπλάσια, τετραπλάσια, έως και δεκαπλάσια συχνότητα απ’ ό,τι οι αντίστοιχοι τύποι του «σωστού» _καταχωρίζω_. ​
Κατέληγε, πολύ σωστά, στο βιβλίο του:
Βλέπουμε εδώ μια ειδική περίπτωση που όλα τα σύγχρονα λεξικά δίνουν στον ένα ή στον άλλο βαθμό στρεβλή εικόνα της γλωσσικής πραγματικότητας και όπου το θεωρούμενο λάθος είναι πολύ συχνότερο από το θεωρούμενο σωστό, ενώ η τυχόν υιοθέτηση του δήθεν σωστού θα μας υποχρέωνε σε αλλαγή εδραιωμένων όρων. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, μπορεί κανείς να χρησιμοποιεί αδιακρίτως το ‘καταχωρώ’ ή το ‘καταχωρίζω’. Δεν διορθώνουμε ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Απλώς, μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο καλό είναι να υπάρχει μόνο η μία μορφή.​
Παρότι πριν από δέκα χρόνια ανήκα ακόμα σ’ εκείνους που λένε και γράφουν _καταχωρίστηκε_, έχω δεχτεί την ήττα τού _καταχωρίζω_, και χρησιμοποιώ τύπους του _καταχωρώ_ και _καταχώρηση_. Μάλιστα, έκανα τη μεταπήδηση εντελώς ανώδυνα και αγόγγυστα.

Αλλά ο κύριος σκοπός του νήματος είναι η επικαιροποίηση των ευρημάτων. Να τι είχε βρει τότε ο Σαραντάκος στο Google. Θυμίζω ότι τα ευρήματα του Google είναι αναξιόπιστα και απλώς ενδεικτικά, κατάλληλα για χοντρικές συγκρίσεις.



καταχωρίζεται 17.800 | καταχωρείται 58.800
καταχώριση 264.000 | καταχώρηση 1.150.000
καταχωριστεί+σθεί 30.000 | καταχωρηθεί 158.000
καταχωρίζουν 1.050 | καταχωρούν 18.600
καταχωρίστηκε+ρήθηκε 13.300 | καταχωρήθηκε 179.000
καταχωρίζω 266 | καταχωρώ 3.170
Και να τι βρίσκω εγώ σήμερα:



καταχωρίζεται 159.800 | καταχωρείται 693.000
καταχώριση 667.000 | καταχώρηση 2.340.000
καταχωριστεί+σθεί 811.000 | καταχωρηθεί 786.000
καταχωρίζουν 85.800 | καταχωρούν 674.000
καταχωρίστηκε+ρήθηκε 863.000 | καταχωρήθηκε 1.210.000
καταχωρίζω 71.700 | καταχωρώ 667.000
Συμπεράσματα:
1. Το Google έχει τρελαθεί.
2. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, στο βαθμό που μπορεί να στηριχτεί κανείς σε αυτά τα ευρήματα, το *καταχωρώ* διατηρεί την προτίμηση του κοινού.

Για την έρευνα που θα κάνει κάποιος σε τρία χρόνια από σήμερα καταγράφω τα πιο σεμνά, ενδεχομένως και πιο αξιόπιστα, ευρήματα της Altavista:



καταχωρίζεται 13.900 | καταχωρείται 49.900
καταχώριση 499.000 | καταχώρηση 1.710.000
καταχωριστεί+σθεί 30.730 | καταχωρηθεί 174.000
καταχωρίζουν 1.210 | καταχωρούν 31.400
καταχωρίστηκε+ρήθηκε 2.544 | καταχωρήθηκε 291.000
καταχωρίζω 564 | καταχωρώ 1.990
Οι γλωσσολογούντες του διαδικτύου αλλά κυρίως οι λεξικογράφοι θα πρέπει να λάβουν σοβαρά υπόψη τους αυτά τα ευρήματα. Και οι πρωθυπουργοί κάποια στιγμή το βράδυ των εκλογών παίρνουν τηλέφωνο τον αντίπαλό τους και αναγνωρίζουν την ήττα τους.


...........................................................................................................................
Το σημείωμα του Θ. Καρζή στα _Σωστά ελληνικά_ (1987):

*καταχωρώ ή καταχωρίζω;*

Το ρήμα *καταχωρίζω(-ομαι)* είναι αρχαίο, αλλά χρησιμοποιήθηκε και στη μεσαιωνική ελληνική, από την οποία το πήρε η καθαρεύουσα. Σημαίνει «αρχειοθετώ, εγγράφω σε κατάστιχο» και οι χρόνοι του σχηματίζονται με *ι*: θα καταχωρίσω - καταχώρισα - θα καταχωριστώ - καταχωρίστηκα.

Το ρήμα *καταχωρώ* αποτελεί νεότερη παραλλαγή του _καταχωρίζω_, που προήλθε από λαθεμένη χρήση του αρχαίου ρήματος. Το λάθος, ύστερα από πολλά χρόνια πάλης με το σωστό τύπο, υπερίσχυσε – και, σήμερα, η χρησιμοποίηση του άλλοτε σωστού ηχεί παράδοξα και αποκρούεται από το γλωσσικό αίσθημα. Υποκύπτοντας λοιπόν στο καθιερωμένο πια λάθος, λέμε και γράφουμε:

*καταχωρώ* και όχι «καταχωρίζω»
*καταχωρείται* και όχι «καταχωρίζεται» 
*καταχωρήθηκε* και όχι «καταχωρίστηκε»
*θα καταχωρηθεί* και όχι «θα καταχωριστεί»

Άρα και για το ουσιαστικό:
*καταχώρηση* και όχι «*καταχώριση*»​
...........................................................................................................................
Το κείμενο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου στο βιβλίο του _Γλώσσα μετ’ εμποδίων_ (σελ. 132-135):

Λένε οι λαθολόγοι:
Είναι λάθος να λέτε ‘καταχωρώ’, αφού αυτό το ρήμα σήμαινε ‘υποχωρώ'. Το σωστό είναι ‘καταχωρίζω’.

Απαντάμε:
Πράγματι, πολλοί απορούν «Ποιο είναι το σωστό; Καταχωρώ ή καταχωρίζω;» Παλιότερα αυτό μου φαινόταν περίπου σαν την απορία εκείνης της ξανθιάς που ρωτούσε αν το σωστό είναι Ιράν ή Ιράκ, αφού και τα δύο ρήματα υπάρχουν ή τουλάχιστον έτσι νόμιζα.

Υπάρχουν όμως και τα δύο; Σε μερικά βοηθήματα το _καταχωρώ_ θεωρείται λάθος. Για παράδειγμα, στο βιβλίο _Το λέμε σωστά; Το γράφουμε σωστά;_ στη σελ. 45 αναφέρεται σωστό το ‘καταχωρίζω’ και λάθος το ‘καταχωρώ’ (το οποίο ως ελληνιστικό ρήμα σήμαινε υποχωρώ).

Στο λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη εντός πλαισίου εξηγείται ότι είναι προτιμότερο το ‘καταχωρίζω’ διότι όλα τα εις -χωρώ σύνθετα δηλώνουν κίνηση. Και βέβαια, αφού ‘καταχωρίζω’, όλα τα παράγωγα ακολουθούν: καταχώριση, καταχωρισμένος. Μάλιστα το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη δεν δίνει καν λήμμα _καταχώρηση_, έστω με απλή παραπομπή στο «σωστό» _καταχώριση_.

Το Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη δίνει και τα δύο, προτιμώντας έμμεσα το ‘καταχωρίζω’, αφού αυτό το αναλύει, ενώ για το ‘καταχωρώ’ λέει απλώς ότι σημαίνει «καταχωρίζω». Ωστόσο το θεωρεί αυτοτελές λήμμα. Και την _καταχώρηση_ τη θεωρεί απλώς συνώνυμο του _καταχώριση_.

Κάποιοι προσπάθησαν να βρουν διαφορές ανάμεσα στα δύο. Υποστήριξαν ότι η καταχώριση προϋποθέτει ταξινόμηση (π.χ. στο μητρώο του δήμου), ενώ η καταχώρηση (π.χ. μια διαφημιστική καταχώρηση σε εφημερίδα) όχι.

Ομολογώ ότι μένω άναυδος από θαυμασμό μπροστά στη λεπτότητα της διάκρισης (όταν συνεπάγεται ταξινόμηση _καταχωρίζω_, αλλιώς _καταχωρώ_) και πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί. Πρέπει όμως να πούμε ότι η σημασία _καταχωρώ_ = _δημοσιεύω σε εφημερίδα_ είναι υπαρκτή και παλιά. Τα παλιότερα λεξικά, και του Δημητράκου και του Σταματάκου, την καταγράφουν τη σημασία αυτή, που δεν νομίζω να εξέλιπε ποτέ.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην πράξη, όπως προκύπτει από αναζήτηση στο Διαδίκτυο, χρησιμοποιείται πολύ περισσότερο το ‘καταχωρώ’. Η διαφορά στη συχνότητα χρήσης δεν είναι αμελητέα, κάθε άλλο.



καταχωρίζεται 17.800 | καταχωρείται 58.800
καταχώριση 264.000 | καταχώρηση 1.150.000
καταχωριστεί+σθεί 30.000 | καταχωρηθεί 158.000
καταχωρίζουν 1.050 | καταχωρούν 18.600
καταχωρίστηκε+ρήθηκε 13.300 | καταχωρήθηκε 179.000
καταχωρίζω 266 | καταχωρώ 3.170
Βλέπουμε ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, το «λαθεμένο» _καταχωρώ_ και οι παραφυάδες του χρησιμοποιούνται με τριπλάσια, τετραπλάσια, έως και δεκαπλάσια συχνότητα απ’ ό,τι οι αντίστοιχοι τύποι του «σωστού» _καταχωρίζω_. Ίσως το _καταχωρίζω_ να χρησιμοποιείται λιγότερο επειδή θεωρήθηκε ότι σημαίνει κάτι παρόμοιο με το _χωρίζω_. Επίσης παίζει ρόλο και το ότι η ‘καταχώρηση’ έχει εδραιωθεί από παλιά, στις εφημερίδες. Βέβαια η τωρινή εκτίναξη της χρήσης οφείλεται στην πληροφορική.

Και εδώ είναι ο κόμπος. Αν κρίνουμε λάθος το ‘καταχωρώ’, όπως θέλουν τα λαθολόγια και όπως σχεδόν θέλουν τα καινούργια λεξικά, τότε πρέπει να διαγράψουμε και το ‘καταχώρηση’ και τα άλλα παράγωγα. Όμως, αν για όλα τα άλλα υπάρχουν τα εναλλακτικά παράγωγα από το ‘καταχωρίζω’, έστω κι αν χρησιμοποιούνται λιγότερο, αντί για τον ‘καταχωρητή’ σχεδόν δεν υπάρχει ‘καταχωριστής’ (18.900 εμφανίσεις ο ‘καταχωρητής’, 119 ο ‘καταχωριστής’, αναλογία 160:1!). Ο ‘καταχωρητής’ είναι όρος εδραιωμένος στην ορολογία της πληροφορικής και μάλιστα με δύο σημασίες· αφενός σημαίνει ένα στοιχείο της κεντρικής μονάδας επεξεργασίας όπου καταχωρούνται (καταχωρίζονται;) τιμές των μεταβλητών ή κάτι τέτοιο και αφετέρου έναν φορέα που είναι αρμόδιος για την καταχώρηση (καταχώριση;) ονομάτων περιοχής στο Διαδίκτυο. Το βλέπω δύσκολο να αλλάξει. Να σημειωθεί ότι τα δύο μεγάλα λεξικά μας δεν καταγράφουν καν λήμμα ‘καταχωρητής’ (ούτε βεβαίως ‘καταχωριστής’), ίσως επειδή ανήκει στην ειδική ορολογία, ίσως από λεξικογραφικό γινάτι, που πήγε και δημιουργήθηκε χωρίς να συμμορφωθεί προς τις υποδείξεις.

Βλέπουμε εδώ μια ειδική περίπτωση που όλα τα σύγχρονα λεξικά δίνουν στον ένα ή στον άλλο βαθμό στρεβλή εικόνα της γλωσσικής πραγματικότητας και όπου το θεωρούμενο λάθος είναι πολύ συχνότερο από το θεωρούμενο σωστό, ενώ η τυχόν υιοθέτηση του δήθεν σωστού θα μας υποχρέωνε σε αλλαγή εδραιωμένων όρων. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, μπορεί κανείς να χρησιμοποιεί αδιακρίτως το ‘καταχωρώ’ ή το ‘καταχωρίζω’. Δεν διορθώνουμε ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Απλώς, μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο καλό είναι να υπάρχει μόνο η μία μορφή.​


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 15, 2010)

Σ' αυτή την άποψη συγκλίνει και η Άννα Ιορδανίδου στο βιβλίο της «Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες» (_2009: 126_), απ' όπου παραθέτω: «*καταχωρίζω ή καταχωρώ;*
Στη σύγχρονη σημασία (εγγράφω σε κατάλογο κτλ.) αντιστοιχεί το ρήμα *καταχωρίζω *(και ουσιαστικό καταχώριση), αλλά έχει επικρατήσει ο τύπος *καταχωρώ *(και ουσιαστικό καταχώρηση): _Καταχώρισαν/Καταχώρησαν στο Διαδίκτυο 3000 εκατ. επώνυμα από 26 χώρες.»

_Το ίδιο κάνει και ο Οδηγός της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας, στην ενότητα «Καθιερωμένες αποκλίσεις από ορθούς (από άποψη παραγωγής και ετυμολογίας) λεκτικούς τύπους» (τόμος Β', 2005: 198)_:_ «_καταχωρώ _(καταχωρίζω < αρχ. καταχωρίζω = βάζω στη θέση του, ελνστ. καταχωρίζω = εγγράφω σε κατάλογο, ενώ ελνστ. καταχωρώ = υποχωρώ)
[Στο Λεξικό ΑΠΘ ο αποκλίνων τύπος παραπέμπει στον ορθό, το ίδιο γίνεται και στο Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, με επιπλέον σχόλιο που περιλαμβάνει ετυμολογική και σημασιολογική πληροφορία και υπόδειξη για προτίμηση του _καταχωρίζω.]»
_
Μια μικρή, άσχετη ίσως, σημείωση: Τα όποια αποτελέσματα από μηχανές αναζήτησης μπορεί να θεωρηθούν βάσιμα κατά την ημερομηνία πρόσβασης και με δεδομένα τα συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια που χρησιμοποιήσαμε. Υπάρχει μάλιστα και μια μεγάλη ομάδα γλωσσολόγων που υποστηρίζουν την ιδέα του Ιστού ως Σώμα κειμένων (Web as Corpus). Συμφωνώ με την επισήμανση που κάνεις αλλά την βρίσκω λίγο αυστηρή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Συμφωνώ με την επισήμανση που κάνεις αλλά την βρίσκω λίγο αυστηρή.


Ευχαριστούμε για τις πρόσθετες πληροφορίες, που άλλωστε έχουν γραφτεί από άτομα με οξυδερκέστατη αντίληψη της πορείας της γλώσσας. Αυτό χρειάζεται και η αξιοποίηση του διαδικτύου (εν προκειμένω, της βάσης του Google ή της Altavista) ως ηλεκτρονικού σώματος κειμένων: μια οξυδερκή προσέγγιση σ' αυτό που λένε τα νούμερα για να αντιληφθείς προς τα πού πάνε τα πράγματα. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα παρασυρθείς από τα ευρήματα για να καταλήξεις σε εσφαλμένα συμπεράσματα. Έχουμε πολλές φορές διαπιστώσει ότι υπάρχουν περισσότερα ευρήματα για κάποιο λάθος που όχι μόνο επιθυμούμε να παραμείνει λάθος, αλλά μπορούμε και να προβλέψουμε ότι θα θεωρείται λάθος σε χ τέρμινα.

(Αλλά θα μου μείνει η απορία: αυστηρή επισήμανση; Ποια; Ότι το Γκουγκλ τρελάθηκε; Αυτό είναι κοινή διαπίστωση. :) )


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστούμε για τις πρόσθετες πληροφορίες, που άλλωστε έχουν γραφτεί από άτομα με οξυδερκέστατη αντίληψη της πορείας της γλώσσας. Αυτό χρειάζεται και η αξιοποίηση του διαδικτύου (εν προκειμένω, της βάσης του Google ή της Altavista) ως ηλεκτρονικού σώματος κειμένων: μια οξυδερκή προσέγγιση σ' αυτό που λένε τα νούμερα για να αντιληφθείς προς τα πού πάνε τα πράγματα. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα παρασυρθείς από τα ευρήματα για να καταλήξεις σε εσφαλμένα συμπεράσματα. Έχουμε πολλές φορές διαπιστώσει ότι υπάρχουν περισσότερα ευρήματα για κάποιο λάθος που όχι μόνο επιθυμούμε να παραμείνει λάθος, αλλά μπορούμε και να προβλέψουμε ότι θα θεωρείται λάθος σε χ τέρμινα.
> 
> (Αλλά θα μου μείνει η απορία: αυστηρή επισήμανση; Ποια; Ότι το Γκουγκλ τρελάθηκε; Αυτό είναι κοινή διαπίστωση. :) )



Όχι ότι το Γκουγκλ τρελάθηκε... Το «_Θυμίζω ότι τα ευρήματα του Google είναι αναξιόπιστα και απλώς ενδεικτικά, κατάλληλα για χοντρικές συγκρίσεις_» :)

Το θεωρώ αυστηρό ακριβώς για το λόγο που αναφέρεις τώρα εσύ, ότι δηλαδή πολλές φορές με τη χρήση κατάλληλων κριτηρίων μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε την ύπαρξη ευρημάτων για ένα «λανθασμένο» γλωσσικό τύπο και να μπορέσουμε να προβλέψουμε ότι θα θεωρηθεί λάθος (ή ακόμα και ότι θα επικρατήσει προσθέτω εγώ) σε χ τέρμινα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2010)

Νεότερος χρησιμοποιούσα σχεδόν αποκλειστικά το "εσφαλμένο" "καταχωρώ", μια και αισθητικά το "καταχωρίζω" δεν μου πήγαινε καθόλου (σοβαρό επιχείρημα σας δίνω τώρα:)).

Ωστόσο, το δεύτερο έχει όντως το πλεονέκτημα της "τρισχιλιετούς" κ.λπ. χρήσης. Έχει κι αυτό τη γοητεία του. Το θυμήθηκα ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στον Διόδωρο:
"Ἡμεῖς δὲ παραγενηθέντες ἐπὶ τὴν κατάλυσιν τῶν πολέμων, κατὰ μὲν τὴν ῾Ελλάδα τοῦ Πελοποννησιακοῦ, κατὰ δὲ τὴν Σικελίαν τοῦ Καρχηδονίοις πρὸς Διονύσιον πρώτου συστάντος, ἡγούμεθα δεῖν ἐπιτετελεσμένης τῆς προθέσεως τὰς ἑξῆς πράξεις εἰς τὴν ἐχομένην βίβλον *καταχωρίσαι*" (ΙΓ΄, 114,3). 

Τα περί σωστού και λάθους ( με πλαίσιο αναφοράς, όμως, την αρχαία, στοιχείο που νοθεύει τους όρους της εξίσωσης) δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούν να είναι καθοριστικά εν προκειμένω. Η χρήση του "καταχωρώ" και της "καταχώρησης" είναι τόσο εδραιωμένη που θα ήταν αφελές να την αγνοήσουμε. Από την άλλη, η ιστορική παρουσία του "καταχωρίζω" και της "καταχώρισης" είναι κι αυτή αρκετά σημαντική για να αγνοηθεί. Ομολογώ ότι δεν θα μου άρεσε να πεταχθεί στον Καιάδα χάριν μιας κανονιστικής ομοιομορφίας που αποδέχεται μία και μόνο λύση. Πιστεύω ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η διτυπία θα έπρεπε να είναι ανεκτή. Αυτή εδώ είναι μία από αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Χε χε. Είναι άλλωστε ο Διόδωρος ο μόνος ίσως με τη θηλυκή μετοχή:

καὶ γὰρ ἡ περὶ τὸν Βούσιριν ἀσέβεια διὰ τὴν τῶν ἐγχωρίων ἀξενίαν διεβοήθη παρὰ τοῖς Ἕλλησιν, οὐκ οὖσα μὲν πρὸς ἀλήθειαν, διὰ δὲ τὴν ὑπερβολὴν τῆς ἀνομίας εἰς μύθου πλάσμα *καταχωρισθεῖσα*.

Η οποία δίνει και παίρνει στα αναμενόμενα κείμενα:
πράξη *καταχωρισθείσα* στα βιβλία του υποθηκοφυλακείου
επιστολή *καταχωρισθείσα* ως εισερχόμενη (ΕΕ)

Όμως κι εκεί υπερδιπλάσια είναι τα ευρήματα τον νεότερου ρήματος με τον λόγιο μανδύα:
Με επιστολή της 14ης Δεκεμβρίου 2004, *καταχωρηθείσα* στις 16 Δεκεμβρίου (ΕΕ)
η *καταχωρηθείσα* δήλωση θεωρείται πλέον παραληφθείσα

Τι να περιμένει κανείς όταν ο σημερινός Διόδωρος (ο Κυψελιώτης, εν προκειμένω) γράφει: 
έχει γράψει πλήθος ανθελληνικών αληθειών, χειρότερες και από αυτές που *καταχωρώ* εγώ στις σελίδες σου, ημερολόγιό μου.

Όπως λες, αυτή η διτυπία είναι ανεκτή και σχεδόν μια όμορφη πρόκληση. Εδώ έχω αγκαλιάσει τις _κτίριο / κτήριο_ και _ορθοπεδικός / ορθοπαιδικός_ και σχεδόν θα θλιβόμουν αν δινόταν οριστική λύση προς τη μία ή την άλλη επιλογή! ;)


----------



## periglwssio (Jun 12, 2011)

Μπορείτε να δείτε και αυτό εδώ, αν και δεν προσθέτει τόσο σημαντικά στοιχεία. Η ανάλυση του θέματος εδώ, στο lexilogia, είναι διεξοδική.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2011)

Χρήσιμα τα στοιχεία σου και τα σχόλιά σου, φίλτατε Περιγλώσσιε, και θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να συζητήσουμε κάποια στιγμή μερικά από τα ερωτήματα που γεννούν το δικό σου σημείωμα και το παρόν νήμα, αλλά όσο τα σκέφτομαι γεννιούνται περισσότερα, οπότε θα πρέπει να περιμένουν καλύτερες μέρες στο ωράριό μου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Δύο χρόνια και μία έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ αργότερα αποφάσισα να δω πού βρίσκονται τα πράγματα. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, σκέφτηκα να δώσω μια εικόνα από τις εφημερίδες (Βήμα, Νέα, Καθημερινή, Ελευθεροτυπία, Έθνος) [να διορθώσω ένα λάθος πληκτρολόγησης στα παραπάνω: αντί για _καταχωρίστηκε+ρήθηκε_ να διαβάζετε _καταχωρίστηκε+ρίσθηκε_]. 



καταχωρίζεται 560 | καταχωρείται 495
καταχώριση 2.490 | καταχώρηση 2.790
καταχωριστεί+σθεί 1.900 | καταχωρηθεί 953
καταχωρίζουν 214 | καταχωρούν 208
καταχωρίστηκε+ρίσθηκε 430 | καταχωρήθηκε 398
καταχωρίζω 30 | καταχωρώ 29
Χοντρικά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει σαφής υπεροχή του ενός ή του άλλου τύπου. Οπωσδήποτε αυτά τα ευρήματα δεν επιβάλλουν στους λεξικογράφους να δώσουν την πρωτοκαθεδρία στο *καταχωρώ*. Από την άλλη, στο Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν ότι τα ποτάμια γυρνάνε πίσω: το _καταχωρώ_ χαρακτηρίζεται «εσφαλμένο» και στη νέα έκδοση ενώ στο Λεξικό Συνωνύμων το _εγγράφω_ έχει συνώνυμο το _καταχωρίζω_, αλλά όχι το _καταχωρώ_.

Στη ΕΛΕΤΟ αποδίδουν το _allocate_ με το *καταχωρίζω*, το _register_ και το _buffer_ με το *καταχωρώ*, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θέλουν να πουν κάτι με αυτό. Το Αγγλοελληνικό των εκδόσεων Ρίζου έχει *καταχωρώ* στα _record_ και _register_ ενώ στου Πατάκη το *καταχωρίζω* στο _register_.

Ενδιαφέρον έχουν σχόλια στο διαδίκτυο που θεωρούν ότι το _καταχωρίζω_ είναι ανύπαρκτο ή καινούργιο και περίεργο:

Στην τελευταία παράγραφο γράφετε ότι το επίδομα είχε καταχωριστεί. Είναι λάθος. Το επίδομα είχε καταχωρηθεί, από το ρήμα καταχωρώ και όχι καταχωρίζω, που νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει καν σαν λέξη. (2011)
Δεν μπορώ να συνηθίσω τα "καταχωρίζω - καταχωρισμένος - καταχωρίστηκε" αντί για τα "καταχωρώ - καταχωρημένος - καταχωρήθηκε" κλπ. (2012)

Είπα να ρίξω μια τελευταία ματιά σε βάση νομοθεσίας. Εκεί βρήκα 872 _καταχωρίζεται_ και 1.410 _καταχωρείται_. Για παράδειγμα, στον Κώδικα Δικαστικών Επιμελητών (2/4/2012) διαβάζω:

….βιβλίο αδειών, στο οποίο καταχωρούνται υποχρεωτικά οι […] χορηγούμενες άδειες. 
Το κωδικοποιημένο με την τροποποίηση καταστατικό […] καταχωρείται στο φάκελο της εταιρίας με ειδικό αύξοντα αριθμό.

Αυτά για τώρα, τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας, και εύχομαι στα παρατηρητήρια να γίνουν πιο παρατηρητικά.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2018)

Προ ημερών, συγχίστηκα που άκουσα τον Πορτοσάλτε να διορθώνει τον Μπάμπη Παπαδημητρίου (στη ραδιοφωνική τους εκπομπή) επειδή ο δεύτερος χρησιμοποίησε κάπου το ρήμα _καταχωρώ_ — και μάλιστα τον διόρθωσε με ύφος πολλών γλωσσοκαρδιναλίων που αντλούν τη βεβαιότητά τους από ανάγνωση του σχετικού λήμματος στο _Λεξικό των δυσκολιών και των λαθών_ (εικόνα αμέσως αποκάτω). Δυστυχώς, στο Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας επιμένουν να ελπίζουν. Όπως άλλωστε κι ο Πορτοσάλτε.








Αντιλαμβάνομαι τις επιλογές του ΛΚΝ, που βρίσκεται κάπου 25 χρόνια πίσω:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=καταχωρ&sin=all

Όμως με απογοητεύει όταν βλέπω την ίδια ακριβώς προσέγγιση στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ, δηλαδή κύριο λήμμα _καταχωρίζω_, με παραδείγματα κλπ, ενώ στα _καταχωρώ_ / _καταχώρηση_ υπάρχει μόνο η σημείωση «Χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα αντί του ορθού _καταχωρίζω_ / _καταχώριση_». Και κανένα παράδειγμα εκεί. Αυτό κι αν είναι ρύθμιση!

Μια πνοή φρέσκου αέρα ήρθε από το Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας. Καταθέτω όλα τα σχετικά λήμματα (περίπου) όπως τα βρήκα:

*καταχώρηση* ουσ. (θηλ.) & καταχώριση: εγγραφή, δημοσίευση• συνεκδ. ό,τι έχει καταγραφεί, δημοσίευμα: _έντυπη/ηλεκτρονική ~ . ~ αγγελίας/εταιρείας στο μητρώο... ~ λέξεων_. Βλ. _πρωτοκόλληση_. | _Νέες/ολοσέλιδες/πρόσφατες/τελευταίες ~ήσεις_ (: άρθρα σε ιστοσελίδες). _Διαφημιστικές ~ήσεις_ (= διαφημίσεις) _σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά. Πληρωμένες/προβεβλημένες ~ήσεις σε μηχανές αναζήτησης/στον Τύπο_. [<γαλλ. enregistrement]
*καταχωρητής* ουσ. (αρσ.) & καταχωριστής 1. ΠΛΗΡΟΦ. τύπος μικρής, αλλά πολύ γρήγορης μνήμης, που βρίσκεται σε επεξεργαστή: _~ εντολών_. Βλ. απαριθμητής. 2. [σπάν. θηλ. καταχωρήτρια] πρόσωπο που καταχωρεί: _γραμματέας-~._ [< 1: αγγλ. register]
*καταχωρίζω* ρ. (μτβ.) {καταχώρισα, καταχωρί-σει, -στηκε (λόγ.) -σθηκε, -στεί (λόγ.) -σθεί, -σμένος}: καταχωρώ. [< μτγν. καταχωρίζω]
*καταχώριση* βλ. καταχώρηση
*καταχωριστής* βλ. καταχωρητής
*καταχωρώ* ρ. (μτβ.) {καταχωρ-είς..., -ώντας | καταχώρ-ησα, -ήσει, -είται, -ήθηκε, -ηθεί, -ούμενος, -ημένος}: καταγράφω, εγγράφω· σπανιότ. δημοσιεύω: _Η αίτηση ~είται κατά αλφαβητική/χρονική σειρά στη βάση δεδομένων. Η συλλογή δεν έχει ακόμα ~ηθεί στον ηλεκτρονικό κατάλογο της βιβλιοθήκης. Μη -ημένα εμπορικά σήματα/στοιχεία_. Πβ. περνώ. Βλ. πρωτοκολλώ. | _Η εφημερίδα ~ησε την αγγελία._ ΣΥΝ. καταχωρίζω [< μτγν. καταχωρώ, γαλλ. enregistrer]​
Σήμερα, ωστόσο, ήρθε το χτύπημα που με τσάκισε. Σε τακτική σελίδα του in.gr με γλωσσικά σημειώματα (μάλλον συντηρητικής τάσης) είδα το πρόσφατο σημείωμα με τίτλο «Καταχωρίζω ή καταχωρώ;».
http://www.in.gr/2018/05/04/culture/glossakailogotexnia/kataxorizo-i-kataxoro/

Εκεί διαβάζω την εξής σημασιολογική διάκριση (που παραμερίζει εντελώς τη γλωσσολογική διάσταση και τους λόγους που ήρθε το _καταχωρώ_ να καταλάβει τη σημασία του _καταχωρίζω_).

Όπως γίνεται αντιληπτό από τα προαναφερθέντα, το ρήμα *καταχωρίζω*, τόσο στην αρχαία όσο και στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα, δηλώνει *θέση* (για την ακρίβεια, τοποθέτηση ενός στοιχείου στην οικεία ή πρέπουσα θέση), όπως και άλλα σύνθετα με δεύτερο συνθετικό το ρήμα χωρίζω (αποχωρίζω, διαχωρίζω, ξεχωρίζω).

Από την άλλη πλευρά, το μεταγενέστερο (ελληνιστικό) *καταχωρώ* (κατά + χωρώ), όπως και άλλα σύνθετα με δεύτερο συνθετικό το ρήμα χωρώ (αναχωρώ, αποχωρώ, εισχωρώ, προχωρώ, υποχωρώ κ.λπ.), δηλώνει *κίνηση* και όχι θέση.

Ειδικότερα, το καταχωρώ σημαίνει *υποχωρώ*, παραιτούμαι από διεκδικήσεις μου, περιορίζω τις απαιτήσεις μου, συμβιβάζομαι.

Βάσει των ανωτέρω, το καταχωρώ *δεν ταυτίζεται* από σημασιολογικής απόψεως με το καταχωρίζω, γι’ αυτό και *δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται* αντ’ αυτού.​
100% στη γραμμή του Λεξικού των Δυσκολιών. Με βάση αυτή τη διαφοροποίηση, την οποία προφανώς αγνοεί το 99,99% του πληθυσμού, ο καλός και αισιόδοξος λαθολόγος καταλήγει στην αγλωσσολόγητη παραίνεση (τα μαύρα δικά του, τα υπογραμμισμένα κόκκινα δικά μου):

Εν κατακλείδι, και παρά τις σεβαστές απόψεις περί του αντιθέτου, δε θα υποκύψουμε στις πιέσεις της σύγχρονης γλωσσικής πραγματικότητας, θα απορρίψουμε τα «καθιερωμένα λάθη» (*καταχωρώ*, *καταχώρηση*) και θα επιμείνουμε στη χρήση των ορθών τύπων (*καταχωρίζω*, *καταχώριση*), όσο κι αν αυτοί μπορεί να ηχούν πλέον παράξενα στ’ αφτιά πολλών χρηστών της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας.​
Δηλαδή, θα μείνουν... ακαταχώρητοι; (Δείτε παραπάνω: «το καταχωρώ σημαίνει υποχωρώ...»  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2018)

Διορθώνω με τα αντίστοιχά τους όποια _καταχώρηση_ και όποιο _καταχωρώ_ πέσει στα χέρια μου, γράφω (βεβαίως) _καταχωρίζω/καταχώριση_, σιχαινόμουν απίστευτα τον εαυτό μου όταν μετάφραζα τα registers των Η/Υ με _καταχωρητές_ (αφού έτσι καθιερώθηκε από την πιάτσα και πόσους όρους της πιάτσας να διορθώσεις πια) και δεν μου καίγεται καρφάκι όταν μου τα διορθώνουν με _καταχώρηση_ / _καταχωρώ_. 

Απλώς τα παίρνω στην κράνα αν προσπαθήσουν να μου επιβάλουν το _δικό τους_ σωστό. :)


----------



## Earion (May 6, 2018)

Είμαι χρήστης της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής μερικές δεκαετίες και δεν έχω ακούσει άλλη φορά ότι *καταχωρώ* σημαίνει _υποχωρώ_.


----------



## sarant (May 6, 2018)

Earion said:


> Είμαι χρήστης της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής μερικές δεκαετίες και δεν έχω ακούσει άλλη φορά ότι *καταχωρώ* σημαίνει _υποχωρώ_.



Ο Δημητράκος πάντως καταχωρεί σημασία "καταχωρώ, νεώτ. και δημ. αντί του καταχωρίζω εν ειδ. σημ." χωρίς να το θεωρεί εσφαλμένο.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2018)

Το ζήτημα, βέβαια, δεν είναι η παλιά σημασία του _καταχωρώ _ή και αν υπήρχε καν η λέξη. Αναφέρεται η παλιά σημασία (στο Λεξικό δυσκολιών και στο σημείωμα του in.gr) για να μην επικαλεστεί η άλλη πλευρά επιχείρημα ότι υπάρχει _καταχωρώ _από τα αρχαία κιόλας χρόνια.

Η ύπαρξη του παλιού _καταχωρώ _δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι επιχείρημα για καμιά από τις δύο πλευρές αφού δεν υφίσταται σήμερα το αρχαίο _καταχωρώ _με την παλιά του σημασία. Εξίσου αδιάφορα είναι τα περί θέσης για τα ρήματα σε -_χωρίζω _και κίνησης για τα ρήματα σε -_χωρώ_.

Η εναλλακτική ορθογραφία _καταχώρησις_, _καταχωρήσεως_, κυκλοφορεί από τον 19ο αιώνα. Και είναι προφανές ότι ήρθε για να μείνει.

https://www.google.com/search?q="κα...rce=lnt&tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:,cd_max:1900&tbm=bks

https://www.google.com/search?q="κα...rce=lnt&tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:,cd_max:1900&tbm=bks


----------

